# Freshman Gearhead.. Help Me?!



## VandalPenguin (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a freshman to all this engine talk i just need tips and tricks for my 1986
2 door, T-tops, non-turbo any help will be most appreciated.

Most pressing matter:
my 300zx is bone stock i dont know what kind of performance parts are available/compatible with my engine, what will give me the best performance
without spending to much money, again Advice, tips, tricks, i'm all ears
thanks.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Getting back some HP*

Hey, I have the same car and when i bought it i found it to be sluggish and not getting the amount of power i thought it should be.. With any old car your gonna find that it doesnt have the same amount of horsepower it once did.. Best thing to start off with is to get under the hood and clean everything up... Do a complete tune up..change all the fluids unless you know for sure the last time they were changed.. replace fuel injectors..Simple things like that can help you get some power back and is relativley cheap and definately worth it if you want the car running well, otherwise adding performance parts is useless.. Aside from that..cold air, intake..exhaust..cams, pulleys, things will get more and more expensive of course as you go on but thats upto you. Hope this helps !


----------

